# betta with endlers!



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently added some endlers (7 females, 3 males, 2 fry) to my 10 gallon betta planted tank. My betta is a halfmoon and i thought quite mild mannered since he never bothered some african dwarf frogs i had put in the tank (i eventually took the ADFs out for fear of them snapping at the betta's fins) or a gold mystery snail i had in there. 

I put the endlers in and my, he's been chasing them since yesterday! My tank is well stocked with plants and i have a bunch of floating guppy grass (thanks to aussiehippie) and various mosses floating to help the endlers out. I don't think the betta can actually catch the endlers as they are way too fast for him and the betta's fins are quite heavy so he isn't a fast swimmer. 

I am however, worried the betta won't get used to the endlers. His once beautiful tail is blown and split from flaring and chasing the poor endlers all over the tank and through plants. I guess I should just wait and see if he will get used to them, but i am worried that being upset at the endlers' presence will harm the betta. i would hate to take him out of the 10 gallon as i originally bought the home for him. 

I remember my sister keeping a betta male with a school of tetras years ago and she said it took him a week to get used to the tetras and stopped chasing them. 

Can those of you have kept bettas with other fish tell me how long it took your betta to get used to the other fishes? 

Thanks! Kristen


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I've never kept bettas, but I am fairly certain that you are going to have the same problem. You introduced a potential meal to the betta, and he'll eventually catch and eat what he can, especially with the fry. Sorry, Kristen!! You may want to get another ten gallon just for the betta!


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

One thing is for sure you won't have any baby endlers, and if he is as big as my biggest betta he will eat the adults.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like he is tired of chasing them. As with fry, i have hiding space for them but i am not really looking to raise a ton of endlers at the moment. If need be, i guess another tank, i need a bigger house really!


----------

